# Which crypt is this?



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is my first spathe first off!  I bought this as a C. Griffithi but def. is not after seeing the spathe. Here are a few pics of the spathe.




























sorry for the bad pictures but it was taken with my camera phone.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like C. cordata, possibly variety zonata (See Bastmeijer http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/zon/zon.html)


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

It looks like a cordata to me too, impossible too tell which from those photo's. Can you get some better shots?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the plant, the spathe melted over night


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh what a shame the spathe melted. Sticking with cordata but without better photo's of the spathe it will be difficult to ID. My cordata's flower regularly once the get started, so you may get another chance to photograph it soon.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i know nothing about idying crypts by their flowers, but that is one nice plant regardless! hope you have your camera ready next time!!!


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

What substrate are you growing it in?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have it in a mix of sand, peat moss and composted manure.


----------

